# lures instead of bait for casting really far



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Im trying to cast lures instead of live bait since lures work better for extreme distance and I own a lot of heavy surf rods so how am I suposed to cast such a light weight surf lure that is 1 -3 ozs, I only see very light surf lures on the market. I might need another rod . any advice


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Get a Tommy Wheeler 1033.

great 2-3 oz / 10ft / 1 pc / lite weight/ metal slingin machine. Tommy, Wormy or Clyde can get into the specifics regarding the rod....I know I got tha castin version. 5500 Sports Rocket and 10lbs Tritanium....lets jus say, the rod will throw and fight fish w/ relative comfort and ease.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

bloodworm said:


> Im trying to cast lures instead of live bait since lures work better for extreme distance and I own a lot of heavy surf rods so how am I suposed to cast such a light weight surf lure that is 1 -3 ozs, I only see very light surf lures on the market. I might need another rod . any advice



I've seen stingsilvers up to 6oz and heavier- but I really think they don't work well- kind of like dragging a big sinker back after castin it out- it just plows thru the sand- hard to give it any action. Nsearch is right find a lighter rod for lure work, your arms and back will thank you in the long run, and IMO - you'll catch more fish with a lure you can work and wiggle- heavy lures are ok for deep vertical jigging- they just don't seem to produce in shallower water.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Are you trying to cast all day or only if you see breaking fish from the surf? You can get topwater lures in the 1.5-2 oz range that's good for the surf but it's better suited for a 8'-9' rod. Anything bigger than a 10' rod and you'll just tire yourself out unless you know where the fish are.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

You should be able to cast a 3 oz Kastmaster pretty far,I would think,blue/chrome is a good color.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*rain shadow su1266f*

i just built two for a freind of mine and his son.
there rated at 2to 5 oz.
we where casting 2-1/4 oz pencle poppers with the wind at our backs 100 to 120 yrds. and neather one of us are at the top end of long dist. casters.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

al bundy said:


> i just built two for a freind of mine and his son.
> there rated at 2to 5 oz.
> we where casting 2-1/4 oz pencle poppers with the wind at our backs 100 to 120 yrds. and neather one of us are at the top end of long dist. casters.


Yep gotta like a good tail wind when tossing topwater plugs. Now a head wind- forget it.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Many 3-5oz lures available up North for Stripers . And they are capable of being cast up to 500' . 
Just do a google on pencil poppers , polaris poppers , roberts rangers , Superstrike poppers ,Gibbs bottle plugs etc , some are top water others divers .


----------



## VG30E (Oct 14, 2006)

If you google "High Plains Drifter Super Strike" you'll be able to review some good input on long range lure fishing. High Plains Drifter targets mexican coast roosterfish and long range casts are the requirement. You'll have to dig but in his posts he has evaluated a number of the rangers, metals and poppers. One of his best is a modified 2 3/8 oz superstrike little neck popper. He has found a sealed cavity in the rear of the plug which he loads with some small shot and re-seals. I was able to do some lure casting with him and by far this was the most forgiving lure to cast. I was able to send it 100 yards with an LDX,Tica Dolphin and 30lb power pro. When I put some umph into the casts we were hitting 130-140 yards measured and with no aid of the wind. Despite being modified I was easily able to bring the popper back to the surface and work it through a series of different retrieves. 

Rich


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

If you can get ahold of a 4oz kastmaster spoon or a 4-6oz striper jig work pretty good in the surf.


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

All good advices it seems.
Just to add my 2 cents on it;

1-3 oz. rods : Zzyplex light bass and Conoflex Nevada
1-3 oz plugs : Line Stretcher Tackle Co. "SurfaceTension" Lure1 1/4oz, 2oz & 3oz. Beats anything that's mentioned so far... 

Cheers,


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Zzyplex*

I think that is a part of the human body.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

bloodworm,

Take a look at the AFAW rods. Just click on the link at top of page. 


The 11' estuary rod would be a GREAT choice for throwing 1-3 oz lures. The 10'9" uptide and the 12' universal are going to be outstanding for throwing metal in the 2-5 oz range. For the real longrange work with 4 oz hopkins or big pencil poppers try the 3-5 oz surf.

They are impressive rods.

Tommy


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I do a fair amount of plug fishing for beach run Tarpon here in NE FL using my New England bag full of lures (same ones as Connman speaks of) and many of the newer tins and jigs. 

My favorite rods in order are:
Conoflex Barracuda Thief - 11' 5" (2-4 oz.)
Conoflex Nevada 13 - 12' 6" (1-3 oz.)
Purglas 350-2 - 11' 6" (3-6 oz.)

They all cast well, but the Thief is much lighter and gentler on these older shoulders and will cast the 3 oz. plugs better than the others. All are equipped with Fuji lowriders and are fished with medium heavy spinners loaded with 30# braid.

Gundalba, what makes these "Line Stretcher" lures better than the others? Will they pull a Tarpon out of a pod of Mullet?


----------

